# Docker - Good reference to get started?



## drmike (May 15, 2016)

Docker that container virtualization (https://www.docker.com/) hype everyone seems to be into these days ---


Anyone well along with Docker?


What does anyone recommend as a reference / howto for those starting?


Yeah, appeals to me Docker for some upcoming stuff and sandboxes and isolation.   Looking for materials, cause what I am finding in search is type of stuff that makes humans write tech off and go climb a tree.


----------



## Technowix (May 15, 2016)

What do you mean by "material" ? 
The official documentation is pretty good, you will find everythings you need about it x)
If you have more precises questions, I'm not a pro-Docker but I have lot of ressources that my help you in certaint case !


----------



## Darwin (May 15, 2016)

Technowix said:


> What do you mean by "material" ?
> The official documentation is pretty good, you will find everythings you need about it x)
> If you have more precises questions, I'm not a pro-Docker but I have lot of ressources that my help you in certaint case !



+1.


The official docs are pretty good. I used it + some google fu.


Docker isn't a silver bullet like some people sell it, but is a good tool and has a lot of potential, even while having some caveats.


----------



## DomainBop (May 15, 2016)

list of commands: Docker Cheat Sheet https://github.com/wsargent/docker-cheat-sheet


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2016)

Technowix said:


> What do you mean by "material" ?
> The official documentation is pretty good, you will find everythings you need about it x)
> If you have more precises questions, I'm not a pro-Docker but I have lot of ressources that my help you in certaint case !



well that page --> https://docs.docker.com/


Yeah been there a lot lately... hardly intuitive or straightforward.  I appreciate the effort, but yeah, my time for demystifying this stuff is measured in sudden neck twitches.  RTFM I dig, when TFM reads right.  That just doesn't. Different strokes thing... Cliff notes to get monkey like me going would do wonders.


I ordered a copy of Adrian Mouat's Using Docker:
http://www.amazon.com/Using-Docker-Developing-Deploying-Containers/dp/1491915765/


Trying to get less of the crusty nerdkind on Docker and the abstraction.. More of I am a stupid arse dev and prone to spitting up boxes and toying with containers pre built.  Install this docker, no run it, and expose it to my workstation.   You know lame use, but what most use is 



DomainBop said:


> list of commands: Docker Cheat Sheet https://github.com/wsargent/docker-cheat-sheet



This is my speed man. Speaking to me. Mucho gracias!


----------



## Technowix (May 16, 2016)

For me, one of the biggest real advantage of docker is the "You can have a full infrastructure in less than a few kB"
Search for "docker compose" and others stuff like that @drmike and you will see that can be really cool ^^


----------

